# McManor 2009



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

I got the old fence from my friend and covered the whole front of my house. The boards were hinged on the top side so the bottom of the boards swing in and out. Makes quite a racket and scares people when it would turn on. Here are some pictures on you tube




Here is a video of boards moving but it's really dark


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was great! Nice display and the moving boards were neat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It was lovely of the moon to come out and give you such a nice photo opp

The moving board thing is definitely a bit freaky - makes it seem as if the entire house has an attitude.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

what was the green circular light? I really liked it.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool! I loved the moon Shot!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice I liked the moon shot too!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - your photos are just beautiful!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wowee, a possessed house and a vortex. Niiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am glad someone pionted out the moon. I didn't know it was out; then I took a couple of shots and the battery went dead in my camera. Turtle the green light is a laser vortex. Here's a link to the page I found it on 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16595 It was a hugely popular effect at our haunted house this year. For $30 it's well worth it. Thanks to Garage of Evil again.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool. I really like the moving board, great atmosphere.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a great job on your display. Your hard work on the front of the house with the boards really look great. The vortex is really cool too. I might consider doing the votex for next year.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, clever idea!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love the vortex


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love your whole set up, very impressive.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nicework, your haunt looks great, i really like the coffin spooks.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'll have a McManor meal to go with freak fries and deity cola. Make that double!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

LOL My first thought was Happy Meals too, DC, but I'm glad I clicked the link!

What you did with the facade is really cool. Video is too dark for me to see but I get it. Even in daylight you really changed the look of the whole place. Where you gonna store all that?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Really like the moving board concept...great looking haunt and very cool that you got the moon in some of your shots.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Devil sorry I cant serve meals anymore. The city condemned my house. I will try to sneak you a cadaver kabob though. Rahnefan do you have any room and how close are you to Chicago? As for storage thank God for my Dad and his farm with lots of barns. Thanks again everyone for your encouraging thoughts. Now if I can get some of Stolloween's imagination and talent I'll have something. If you look at my album there is a picture of 1/2 inch conduit with carriage bolts double nutted to it that has a geared motor mounted to the top of it that makes the boards move http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=464&pictureid=5173


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great haunt, the laser vortex is a cool effect, surprising more people don't try it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice display! That's quite the facade. The moving boards are a great idea.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job. The skellie sitting on the edge of the roof to the right is cute.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cool! The moving boards is something we have not seen before. Did you use a cam with a wiper motor to make them move?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Covering your house with boards is dedication enough, but making them move was genius. Awesome! The laser vortex looked great as well.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

I used a geared motor I had with 1/2 inch conduit. There are carriage bolts double nutted on the conduit. That makes the boards move. I will try to get video of it working in the daylight.I still have not put the panels in storage. Here is a pic of the conduit.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=464&pictureid=5173


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a video done in the daylight after it was taken down. It gives you an idea how it works.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool thanks for the update!


----------

